
App Engine SDK 1.3.1, Including Major Improvements to Datastore - jeff18
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2010/02/app-engine-sdk-131-including-major.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoogleAppEngineBlog+%28Google+App+Engine+Blog%29
======
DenisM
How many people here use GAE? Any pros/cons in your practice?

~~~
jeff18
I use it.

Pros:

\- It is practically free. An article I wrote was #1 on Digg, Reddit, etc. and
Google charged me $0.11 for the traffic.

\- Very easy to use. I can rapidly develop production ready web apps with it
and deploy it in one click.

Cons:

\- It only supports certain features. For example, if you want comet, you're
out of luck.

\- Arbitrary limitations. Blobstore only handles 50 MB files. A URLFetch
request must take less than 30 second. Etc. If you need something more, you're
out of luck.

\- Lock in. AppScale and Google are working to change this, but if GAE doesn't
fit my needs, it currently is a pain to port it to a new cloud service.

~~~
DenisM
Do you find sporadic errors and/or limitations too restrictive or is it smooth
sailing?

~~~
jeff18
The limitations are not really a problem for me. If you're referring to the
sporadic datastore errors, that was actually resolved in 1.3.1, by having it
auto-retry natively (no need for a decorator anymore).

I would really like to see support for 500 MB files in GAE, so I don't need to
use S3 anymore (large game downloads). Comet support would also be fantastic.
I'd also like to see lower latency. However, these are not deal breakers for
me and I am more than satisfied with GAE. I am tracking maybe seven issues on
the Google Code issues list, and if those were fixed, I seriously would not
have any gripes about the service.

